# equivalent net send mac



## vincentduz (11 Mai 2006)

equivalent net send mac ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2006)

BONJOUR 
La prochaine fois, essayes d'utiliser la recherche, c'est plus rapide 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=120917


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2006)

Avis aux pro de unix : write() est-elle viable ?


----------



## vincentduz (16 Mai 2006)

envoyer un message a tout le monde
par la commande smbclient
l'equivalent de * sur mac


----------



## Dramis (16 Mai 2006)

vincentduz a dit:
			
		

> equivalent net send mac ?



Non, y'a pas de virus sur mac.


----------



## vincentduz (16 Mai 2006)

envoyer un message a tout le monde 
sans lister toutes les machines 
pour tout le reseau, tout le monde


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2006)

Pas la peine de t'énerver


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

Il est marrant celui ci


----------



## vincentduz (16 Mai 2006)

smbclient tout le reseau 
quelqu'un peut me dire


----------



## guytantakul (16 Mai 2006)

Mac Os X server ? 
Perso, c'est ce que j'utilise pour déployer des messages sur tous les postes.
(souvent des blagues à deux balles que je n'ai pas envie de répéter 3 fois dans les différents bureaux)


----------



## Dramis (16 Mai 2006)

La commande NET SEND n'aurait jamais du exister, il s'agit d'une erreur immonde.

Je sais pas ce que tu veux faire, mais le netsend n'est pas la solution.


----------

